# Woman Arrested for Swearing at 911



## minneola24 (Jul 21, 2009)

Comments?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zj91eeoFOBk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 21, 2009)

Isn't this old news?


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 21, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Isn't this old news?



Sorry, just saw it today. If a mod wants to delete it go ahead.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 21, 2009)

I have not seen it but I guess something just got to him that day.  No excuse, but everyone has particularly bad days...

And isn't it a shame there is no "abuse of 911" charge?  Oh man the number of patents that would be facing that charge!!!  (joking of course, there shouldn't ever be a charge that discourages 911 use just in case a real emergency is happening you don't want people to debate calling 911)


----------



## MMiz (Jul 21, 2009)

We've had multiple threads in the past with this audio/video:
1
2
You're welcome to continue your discussion, as they are old threads, but just an FYI.


----------



## enjoynz (Jul 21, 2009)

It goes both ways....this was in our news the other day!

http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/2581076/More-strife-for-111-staff

For those of you that don't know, 111 is New Zealand emergency number.

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 21, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> I have not seen it but I guess something just got to him that day.  No excuse, but everyone has particularly bad days...
> 
> And isn't it a shame there is no "abuse of 911" charge?  Oh man the number of patents that would be facing that charge!!!  (joking of course, there shouldn't ever be a charge that discourages 911 use just in case a real emergency is happening you don't want people to debate calling 911)




I thought there was an abuse of 911 charge, at least in my state. I've heard it being said before for the people who prank call 911 (bad idea)


----------



## medic_chick87 (Jul 21, 2009)

Holy cow! I hate it when people cuss, and always tell them that it's not acceptable in my ambulance, but still! We have to understand that the people who call us typically have a very good reason too, so I think they're allowed to freak out a little bit. I feel sorry for that family (though I think both parties could have handled the situation a little better...)


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 21, 2009)

medic_chick87 said:


> Holy cow! I hate it when people cuss, and always tell them that it's not acceptable in my ambulance, but still! We have to understand that the people who call us typically have a very good reason too, so I think they're allowed to freak out a little bit. I feel sorry for that family (though I think both parties could have handled the situation a little better...)



It would be best if she never said cuss words but if her dad is having a seizure and this might be her first time calling 911 she probably didn't know what was going on. And theres no excuse to hang up on someone who says a bad word after they cry for an ambulance (or a f******* ambulance)


----------



## Sasha (Jul 21, 2009)

MMiz said:


> We've had multiple threads in the past with this audio/video:
> 1
> 2
> You're welcome to continue your discussion, as they are old threads, but just an FYI.



That is a completely different topic.

But the dispatcher handled it poorly. So she cursed, she was stressed out and the dispatcher's behavior was unacceptable, he hangs up on her, and he cursed back at her.


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 21, 2009)

I wonder if theres a follow up case on this, I would like to see whatever happened to the dispatcher.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hopefully he lost his job.


----------



## Hockey (Jul 21, 2009)

He didn't

He was sent for some more training and if I recall had a couple weeks off non pay.  Also placed on probation and reviewed for like 3 months.  

Old news story


----------



## Cory (Jul 21, 2009)

What really bugged me was when he cussed back at her, calling her an "a**"


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 21, 2009)

Cory said:


> What really bugged me was when he cussed back at her, calling her an "a**"



Yeah, very hypocritical eh?


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds like this girl's been watching too much TV.

A la _House_...

"I need an ambulance at 123 Hartwick."

Instead of actually explaining the emergency and then requesting an ambulance.

And call me crazy, but two rings is hardly "no quick answer".

The dispatcher had no case against him until he swore back.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 21, 2009)

Idiot reporter.

"Trying to avoid public accountability" and "his boss has NOT ducked responsibility"... you would think someone who's job it is to get PR statements would understand that an officer can't make any public comments without it being prior approved.


The girl also didn't sound concerned in the slightest... more like a spoiled teen.

But it IS Michigan.  That's normal for us. ^_^


----------



## TRowe (Aug 2, 2009)

For those defending the dispatcher, your obviously defending him out of the need to defend your fellow public servant. We all feel that need but I mean come on. 

1. It took 3 calls to get the dispatcher on the line. I would be pretty frustrated, scared etc. also. She handled it very well I think for the situation.
2. He should have gotten the details before confronting her about the cursing. Who gives a hell that she said the F word. Her dad, who just had brain surgery, is on the ground. She doesn't know if he is dying or what. I would have said much worse. 
3. Hanging up on her? Not only should he be fired but criminal charges should be filed. That is completely unacceptable. She requested a ambulance. I dont care if the person on the other end is throwing out the F word every other word. You do your duty and send a ambulance and sort out the facts later. 
4. He started swearing back and calling her names. He is a police officer. Not a rookie but someone of Rank. A Sergeant I believe it said. He should know better. He could have the medal of honor, it doesn't excuse him and allow him one free pass just because he has done good up until that point. 
5. He needed to understand the situation and respect that. He should be more cool for a police officer and dispatcher. I wonder if he ever has let his temper flair in the past in the field and just never got caught or his fellow officers covered it up for him. 

And just to let you know, Im a member of a Sheriffs Dept. and a medic on it. I know all about helping your fellow officer out and what gets your partner a free pass and what doesn't. But he could have killed someone. That guy could have died. And all he cared about was being unprofessional and getting back at this teenager who said a naughty word. Fire this dude.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 2, 2009)

That was absolutely horrible. I've heard several recordings from dispatch where the caller went absolutely off the wall, and the one posted today was not one of them. That was blatant misfeasance, and I believe a breach of duty.


----------

